# Debating liberals online



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2007)

I have felt the need to stop *reading* apologetic *methodology* and actually get down and dirty with it. I used to go to an old message board in college where christians, liberals, and non-christians would debate. I haven't gone there in a long time. But for a variety of reasons, I am going back into the fray. These aren't the sophisticated atheists that would try to debate Manata or Steve Hays. Hardly. No, these are the arrogant coffee shop guys. That being said, I know most of them and at one time this site got a lot of hits. I really believe, Lord willing, that I can get some people thinking and considering the Reformed Christian faith. 

I pray for the courage to speak, to speak humbly, and to represent my Lord in a manner worthy of him.

The forum isn't as active as it used to be, but I know a few people that still hang around and some that view it who have never seen the Reformed faith, only conservative vs. liberal baptist faith.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 12, 2007)

Frankly it is a liberal who makes me want to be a hyper-calvinist and not be bothered with their arrogance and ignorance.  But prayer comes first and then thoughtfully engaging the presuppositions of their worldview, be prepared for red herrings and ad hominems galore.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I have felt the need to stop *reading* apologetic *methodology* and actually get down and dirty with it. I used to go to an old message board in college where christians, liberals, and non-christians would debate. I haven't gone there in a long time. But for a variety of reasons, I am going back into the fray. These aren't the sophisticated atheists that would try to debate Manata or Steve Hays. Hardly. No, these are the arrogant coffee shop guys. That being said, I know most of them and at one time this site got a lot of hits. I really believe, Lord willing, that I can get some people thinking and considering the Reformed Christian faith.
> 
> I pray for the courage to speak, to speak humbly, and to represent my Lord in a manner worthy of him.
> 
> The forum isn't as active as it used to be, but I know a few people that still hang around and some that view it who have never seen the Reformed faith, only conservative vs. liberal baptist faith.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 13, 2007)

I do this all the time. Which accounts for most of my time away from here. You might as well be ready that every doctrinal point you try to make will be taken personally by someone. It’s a me and my Bible world out there, so be prepared to hear a lot of, “Well, I’m just going by what the Bible says.” I find it helpful to, instead of sighting the Confessions and Catechisms directly, to use the Scripture proof texts to show or prove a point. Questions go a long way in getting people to think about their replies, which keeps you from appearing to be on a quest to eradicate them. It’s amazing how little they know their Bible, in the “coffee shop” Christian circles, and yet they dogmatically hold to a handful of verse with no hermeneutic whatsoever for interpreting what they read. And to put things together systematically is unheard of to some people I run into. It’s a challenge and yet very engaging, as it’s usually 10 against one, and your called on to defend your position from live, thinking, feeling, people, where the goal is not to win, but to instruct and teach, that some might believe, and things that raise up against the knowledge of Christ are cut down. 

Reminds me of Colossians 4:6, and our speech being with grace seasoned with salt. Salt savors, and flavors, making someone want more. No one wants to eat anything if the lid has been tampered with and all the salt dumps out onto their food. The balance is tricky, and yet rewarding. I pray that you have fun with it, learn from it, and have success in it. I've had a mix of all of it, and have tons of stories, from the bizarre to the puzzling to the outright strange. Pray often, and keep your Bible and a good concordance close, and a good set of Confession and Catechism with proof texts is very helpful too. 

 
Numbers 6:24-26


----------



## javajedi (Feb 13, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I pray for the courage to speak, to speak humbly, and to represent my Lord in a manner worthy of him.



May the Lord bless your endevors and give you wisdom.

I would just caution/comment on a couple of things:

Try to keep focused - it is easy for discussions to go in a million directions and never get anywhere
Try to get people to deal with one issue at a time [related to the above]
I would sometimes break a post (from another) into separate pieces (issues) to help with the above
Pick your "battles" well - its easy to have a lot of time sucked into these 'discussions'
Try to discern of people are open to discussion or just want to argue

Post some status from time-to-time and prayer requests. I know I'd be interested.


Be prepared for much:


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 14, 2007)

javajedi said:


> May the Lord bless your endevors and give you wisdom.
> 
> I would just caution/comment on a couple of things:
> 
> ...



I whole heartedly agree with the first point. The rabbits will come out of the woodworks like you wont believe. 

--Really just wanted to add that is a COOL Lego Jedi !


----------



## javajedi (Feb 15, 2007)

JKLeoPCA said:


> --Really just wanted to add that is a COOL Lego Jedi !



Thanks!


----------



## govols (Feb 15, 2007)

The great thing is that there are plenty on this board to debate for practice.

- run for cover smilie -


----------



## caddy (Feb 17, 2007)

Along these same lines...scroll down to see White's Video Debate with Barry Lynn:

http://www.aomin.org/


----------

